
Ask HN: Is Wetware Computing going to make a come back with the rise of ML? - hsikka
I was reading about Wetware Computing, https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Wetware_computer, and it seems like some of the bottlenecks at the time that prevented further study have been removed. I wonder if it is an interesting avenue of study again?
======
gbrowntape
It's either this or quantum computing. I feel it will depend on how fast
quantum computing can be commercialized

~~~
hsikka
What’s interesting is I can only find one organization working on this,
Koniku. I think i’ll look a little more deeply

